# Need RAM upgrade suggestion for my Lenovo Flex 2-14



## sameermanas (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have a lenovo Flex 2 -14 (59- 429729) notebook. It came with a RAM of 4 GB. I upgraded to Windows 10 and I am planning to upgrade my RAM as well. 
This notebook has two RAM slots of which only one is filled with a 4GB stick. I want to add another one in the other slot. Please suggest me if I should use another 4 GB or 8 GB stick and also what would be the best RAM freq to buy. The CPU is Intel C i5.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

8 gb ram will be ample for your laptop. Get cosair 4 gb.


----------



## sameermanas (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 8 gb ram will be ample for your laptop. Get cosair 4 gb.



The Corsair Vengeance models will be suitable for Laptops ? Can you please tell me what frequency and model will be the best suitable one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

I am going to need a cpu Z and speccy screen shot.


----------



## sameermanas (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am going to need a cpu Z and speccy screen shot.


Hi Mate,

I've attached the screens here:


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Alright so from where I can se you have a 800mhz ram which ain't very fast. Your options
1. Get one more 4 gb 800 mhz ram
2. Get one 1600 mhz 8 gb ram depending on your budget. 
Deciding among these is your choice.


----------



## sameermanas (Aug 14, 2015)

I wouldn't have a problem going for 1600 8 Gb one but will it support the board ?

I face a similar situation some time back when the 1333 ram i bought was only only detected to half its capacity by my desktop.

I am not sure where i can find out how much freq and limit ram i can use on this lappy.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Alright so from where I can se you have a 800mhz ram which ain't very fast. Your options
> 1. Get one more 4 gb 800 mhz ram
> 2. Get one 1600 mhz 8 gb ram depending on your budget.
> Deciding among these is your choice.



it is not a 800mhz ram.. it is actually 1600mhz.. so he can go for a 4gb 1600mhz ram with a matched timings for a total of 8gb


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah... It is 1600 Mhz... DDR means Double Data Rate so 2x800 = 1600 Mhz... [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] and [MENTION=126616]sameermanas[/MENTION]



Basics really!!!


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 14, 2015)

I suppose you would need a 4GB DD3L RAM (1.35V), 204 pin, CAS 11 Latency to match with current RAM installed. This helps to run in Dual channel config at full speed (1600MHz). 

Pick your brand but matching above specs.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah... It is 1600 Mhz... DDR means Double Data Rate so 2x800 = 1600 Mhz... [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] and [MENTION=126616]sameermanas[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> Basics really!!!



Woops sorry me. Really off fore the last couple of days.


----------

